# Tv americana...que hacer para usar en España?



## herrjavier (May 6, 2007)

Hola, soy nuevo en este foro y me he registrado para poder hacer una consulta, espero dentro de poco poder colaborar también.

Mi pregunta sería:  
Que hay que hacer para poder usar un televisión comprada en EEUU, aquí en España?......en el caso de que se pueda, claro está.
Ya sé que los yankis van a 110v por los 220v...
Esta pega se puede superar?
NTSC-PAL?,las nuevas televisiones LCD admitan los 2 sistemas?
Hay alguna otra pega?

En este mundo de las compras On-line, estoy mirando una nueva televisión, y he visto la Sony que en Europa se conoce como gama X2000, esta misma o incluso mejor se vende en EEUU a un precio muyyyy inferior con otro nombre, es la Sony *XBR3*...no sé si es una locura pensar en su compra  
Que pensais?


----------



## eduardo espalter (May 19, 2007)

la parte de alimentacion de entrada de 110 lo solucionas con un transformador de 220 a 110. 
para la conversion de norma realizarla seria muy compleja porque los tv actuales muchos de ellos vienen con todo integrado lo mas sencillo seria que compraras un sintonizador de antena o si tienes un videograbador  con entrada de antena y salida de audio y video le tendrias que intercalar unos conversores multinorma digitales que practicamente te canbian a cualquier norma.

tu televisor tiene distinta fi de sonido por consiguiente tendrias que modificarla para empezar a captar el mismo. distinta sup portadora de color ya que la de ntsc es de 3.57 y la de pal b de 4.43 .tenes que evaluar los gastos y las prestaciones del mismo para ver si te conviene 

saludos


----------

